# Problem starting in cold weather



## nomad (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a 2.5d Renault Master and have trouble starting in cold weather.  I've changed the heater plugs but it has made no difference.  Has anyone got any idea's


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 31, 2010)

nomad said:


> I have a 2.5d Renault Master and have trouble starting in cold weather.  I've changed the heater plugs but it has made no difference.  Has anyone got any idea's



With my Pegeout I have found its better to ignore the orange light going out and wait until I hear a click from the engine bay, the orange light goes out but the plugs keep heating for a few minutes longer to reduce white smoke, you might find this helps.


----------



## Belgian (Jan 31, 2010)

nomad said:


> I have a 2.5d Renault Master and have trouble starting in cold weather.  I've changed the heater plugs but it has made no difference.  Has anyone got any idea's


A well known problem:
Biggiraffe gave a very good hint.
First check your battery isn't too far down. Recharge if possible.
Be sure you have winter-diesel (in normal diesel the parafine clogs at -10°)
The Russian method for cold starting: Put on the lights for 30 seconds eek
this will warm up your battery. Pre-heat longer (only with older diesels) ; don't put on the ignition too long; short strokes and 'pump it up'.
If not succesfull: call AA


----------



## BedfordMJ (Jan 31, 2010)

Also depress the clutch pedal so you aren't wasting battery power turning the gearbox as well as the engine.


----------



## jeffscarborough (Jan 31, 2010)

nomad said:


> I have a 2.5d Renault Master and have trouble starting in cold weather.  I've changed the heater plugs but it has made no difference.  Has anyone got any idea's



Have you checked that you are getting electricity to the heater plugs?


----------



## LaughingHeart (Feb 1, 2010)

I got same motor in my talbot and had same problem until I was shown the 'trick'. The glow plug aint warm enough with just one orange light span, so turn off when light goes out and turn on again ect. My old bus needs 3 reps of this and then starts with full throttle. They are all slighly different according to what swear words you use! Mine responds to; 'Now start you cantankerous old bitch!'
I have tried saying this to my wife but the black eyes have become embarresing.
At 4.45 am yesterday in a minus 5 frostblitz, she [the van, not the wife] fired up fine using this recipe, so I got to the Boot sale on time.
Paol. HTH.


----------



## tony (Feb 1, 2010)

you also found there are different methods for starting women & also engins, depending on the weather.
tony


----------



## LaughingHeart (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Tony,
please can you tell me where the start button is on this model;


----------



## tony (Feb 1, 2010)

LaughingHeart said:


> Thanks Tony,
> please can you tell me where the start button is on this model;



no but i'd enjoy looking for it, would'nt you ?
tony


----------



## runnach (Feb 1, 2010)

I wondered where that one had got too !!!

Hard work running a harem let me tell yer 

Channa


----------



## n8rbos (Feb 1, 2010)

tony said:


> no but i'd enjoy looking for it, would'nt you ?
> tony



dunno where ya got that pik from but thats my wife!


----------



## n8rbos (Feb 1, 2010)

nomad said:


> I have a 2.5d Renault Master and have trouble starting in cold weather.  I've changed the heater plugs but it has made no difference.  Has anyone got any idea's



are the injectors,battery and starter motor all in good nick?


----------



## Belgian (Feb 1, 2010)

*?*



n8rbos said:


> are the injectors,battery and starter motor all in good nick?


Is this about Laughingheart's or Nomad's model ? 
I think a cold start could do with the first one


----------



## nomad (Feb 1, 2010)

LaughingHeart said:


> I got same motor in my talbot and had same problem until I was shown the 'trick'. The glow plug aint warm enough with just one orange light span, so turn off when light goes out and turn on again ect. My old bus needs 3 reps of this and then starts with full throttle. They are all slighly different according to what swear words you use! Mine responds to; 'Now start you cantankerous old bitch!'
> I have tried saying this to my wife but the black eyes have become embarresing.
> At 4.45 am yesterday in a minus 5 frostblitz, she [the van, not the wife] fired up fine using this recipe, so I got to the Boot sale on time.
> Paol. HTH.




I remembered my dad in the old days dipping a bit of rag in some fuel lit it and put it under the engine to warm things up and it worked,  but there is too much plastic on modern vans to do this so I have found that an electric fan heat under the bonnet for 10 - 20 mins and it stars fine.
many thanks to you all for you response


----------



## n8rbos (Feb 2, 2010)

about 4 months ago i put new injectors in my engine(tranny 2.5di banana shape) went to scotland and put 900ish miles on clock, next morning starter would'nt throw engine checked battery ok managed to get engine fired and checked alternator and all connections to starter all ok.dropped starter off and no probs that i could see, put back on and it turned engine over!then problem re-occured, anyways turned out it was the 'clutch drive 'in the starter so i had mine refurbished £40. as soon as i switch ignition on it flies over, i love not havin' glowplugs


----------



## defitzi (Apr 10, 2010)

embarrassing to identify it but if you insist. then.....ouch! Oh dear, I AM ever-so sorry,  Madam!
please stop hitting my ear: there's no need to keep using the handbag, lady.


----------



## nomad (Jun 20, 2010)

many thanks for all your feed back on my starting problem.
I found out the problem was the head gasket was gone between nos 3 and 4 pots but it lasted to last week before it packed up.


----------



## Randonneur (Jun 21, 2010)

Just a thought..... If your head gasket is ok, check the electrical connection to your fuel solenoid switch.

When the ignition is switched off it cuts off the fuel supply to the engine. Sometimes though they stick closed, so your engine will start as normal, then cut out after a few seconds and will be a bu**er to re-start.

If the connection is damp or corroded, or the switch is the original one, then it may be worth looking at or replacing. It's usually a short fat lump with a wire sticking out of it on the injector pump somewhere.

And yes, I speak from personal experience of this problem, I also replaced the glow plug timer relay while I was at it.

Hope this helps.


----------

